# Has anyone gotten AF and then found out they were pregnant?



## Crazy4Emily

You know that show "I didn't know I was pregnant?" You hear all the time about women who got their periods fairly regularly, but turns out they were pregnant anyways. Has that happened to any of you? I got AF last week, but i'm sooo tired this week, and I'm having weird cramps in my uterine area. I never get those...except when I have my period. What gives? Am I just extra hopeful? Or Stupid?? :blush: Anyways, I just wondered if it was even remotely possible...should I bother to test again?


----------



## Kaede351

if it will put your mind at rest then test :D I don't know how likely it is for that to happen, but I know 2 people who didn't find out they were pregnant until they were 7 months... now I don't know whether that's because they CHOSE not to know or really didn't have a clue, but yeah... test :) it's the only way to find out. Good luck!!

XxX


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I have a sister who had af after getting pregnant, and she definatley was paying attention - she was ttc. 

I also had a friend ho didn't find out she was pg till she was 5 months cos she thought she was still getting af. And she had just spend hundreds on a bridesmaid dress for my wedding (which she was too far gone to wear) so she def didn't know. 

That being said I think it's rare. But if it will put your mind at rest, test. You'll only be wondering about it till the end of this cycle if you don't!


----------



## tbuns

This happened to my Mother with her second daughter, my lovely sister. :)

Might be a good idea to test!


----------



## ragdoll

Not happened to me but.....did to my couz.
You hear stories of people not knowing they were pregnant and then find the baby popping out and you think how the HELL is that possible?

My couz was having bad pains one night and called for help from her sister as it was bad. Her sis suspected she was in labour but the doc at the clinic said no. She was taken to hospital and gave birth to a baby girl. (was a strange phone call we got the following morning announcing the news!) She only noticed a small weight gain over xmas but thats xmas.
She had periods for a few months into her pregnancy, a few months of irregular happenings and thought she might be going through earlier menopause (she late 30s)
So it is so possible 
and a friend had periods for 3 months before finding she was 12 wks pg.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Crazy4Emily said:


> You know that show "I didn't know I was pregnant?" You hear all the time about women who got their periods fairly regularly, but turns out they were pregnant anyways. Has that happened to any of you? I got AF last week, but i'm sooo tired this week, and I'm having weird cramps in my uterine area. I never get those...except when I have my period. What gives? Am I just extra hopeful? Or Stupid?? :blush: Anyways, I just wondered if it was even remotely possible...should I bother to test again?

Hi Ladies,

Ok so am right with you here! I have been feeling so strange that I just did an HPT am cd21 and of course it was BFN! AF arrived on 5th of May 3 days late was extremely heavy for two days then light for two days hardly owt and then left ? two days after af left I was at work and felt a popping feeling down :blush: rushed to loo and af disaster in my pants, 4 hrs later bleeding had stopped (sorry if tmi!) but what the heck?????? So with that and feeling a little strange, light headed, nauseaous, shaky I decided to do a hpt but nada so ??????who knows!

x C x


----------



## rocker_mama

ragdoll said:


> Not happened to me but.....did to my couz.
> You hear stories of people not knowing they were pregnant and then find the baby popping out and you think how the HELL is that possible?
> 
> My couz was having bad pains one night and called for help from her sister as it was bad. Her sis suspected she was in labour but the doc at the clinic said no. She was taken to hospital and gave birth to a baby girl. (was a strange phone call we got the following morning announcing the news!) She only noticed a small weight gain over xmas but thats xmas.
> She had periods for a few months into her pregnancy, a few months of irregular happenings and thought she might be going through earlier menopause (she late 30s)
> So it is so possible
> and a friend had periods for 3 months before finding she was 12 wks pg.

I can not imagine what that must have been like!


----------



## ragdoll

Weird right, but proof it can happen to people.


----------



## Crazy4Emily

Well I think I will stop at the Dollar Tree and pick up some more HPT. Just to see. If it's a BFN, at least it was only a buck.


----------



## SAJ

I didn't find out I was preg with my son until I was about 13 weeks along as I, too, thought I was having AF in the leading months. The other odd thing is I had taken preg tests (quite a few actually) in the prior months as well (before finding out I was preg) and ALL were negative. It was when my stomach became a little harder and my pants stopped fitting did I say to myself "okay wtf?!". FINALLY at 13 weeks I got a positive.


----------



## SAJ

SAJ said:


> I didn't find out I was preg with my son until I was about 13 weeks along as I, too, thought I was having AF in the leading months. The other odd thing is I had taken preg tests (quite a few actually) in the prior months as well (before finding out I was preg) and ALL were negative. It was when my stomach became a little harder and my pants stopped fitting did I say to myself "okay wtf?!". FINALLY at 13 weeks I got a positive.

Here I am quoting myself lol. I must say though, that POAS makes me nervous now...how could it not have confirmed I was pregnant until I was 13 weeks! Makes me really wonder now that we're TTC and whether the stick is telling me the truth or what. Maybe I'm just an anomaly.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Yep it does happen, I've seen that show and I'm amazed... How could you know your not pregnant... I've heard Women having periods for 3 months to all the way through until delivery. In early pregnancy you can have light bleeding which Women mistake as a period. Good Luck hun, I hope you have some good news coming... :)


----------



## Rikki

I know someone who had periods and negative pregnancy tests until she was 4 months. She kept telling the doctor she was pregnant (had other symptoms) but they didn't believe her because the tests came back negative!


----------



## sheilarae07

My mom didn't find out she was pregnant with me until she was 3-4 months. She had her af until then, well so she thought. The doctors didn't believe she was pregnant. Finally, after switching 3-4 doctors she found one that did a blood test. about 5 months later- here came me! The thing is, when she was sitting in the waiting room (before the doctor gave her the test) I was moving and another woman said she could see the baby moving!!!! Doctors can be dumb sometimes.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

This girl I know at Bingo did'nt know she was pregnant until 3 months, she had the early pregnancy bleeding and she thought it was a period. She's a bit on the heavier side but YEP he's Deffo pregnant she's like 5 months now :) I hate how your body can play games with you...


----------



## Justagirlxx

Yes spotting/bleeding during pregnancy is pretty common. It never happened to me at all, but when I was in the first trimester forum there were always lots of posts about women being scared because they were spotting, and then everything turned out to be fine. So maybe some women mistake pregnancy bleeding for af? Anyways it cant hurt to test because if you were that far gone you'd get an immediate bfp!! Please dont get your hopes up though, the number one main symptom of pregnancy is a missed period, so even with every symptom under the sun, if you dont have that you are probably out for the month :( but hey its possible. Good luck and I'd say go test just to put your mind at east atleast. Oh and baby dust!!! :dust:


----------

